

Open Coffee Club Atlanta - May 20th, 3PM - rjurney
http://upcoming.yahoo.com/event/2564688/

======
freikwcs
How the heck does anyone meet for coffee at 3pm on a Wednesday? I love OCC,
but it would help if these events were 8am/lunch/evening to at least give
those with real jobs a chance to make them.

That being said, hope to make it.

~~~
noss
Real jobs? So you have a Real Job?

This site isn't that entrepreneurial anymore.

~~~
freikwcs
We have funding and customers. That means I actually work in an office and
have responsibilities. Not easy to leave before 7pm.

"Startup" life is a lot different after you get out of the garage.

~~~
rjurney
It also means you have some control over your schedule, doesn't it? Its just
another business meeting, like any other. Sometimes people can make it,
sometimes they can't.

Its been almost six months since one was held in the city, and I think I'm
going to hold one every month, so if you can't make this one, make the next
one.

------
quizbiz
Should I come out of my comfort zone and visit for cuiosity's sake?

Just paid my deposit at Emory to study Economics, two things made it tough the
cost and GT's Tech Square.

~~~
rjurney
You should come out. Most people find them invaluable.

------
miles
Can someone please provide more detail than the Yahoo page as to what this is
about? Is there any more info on the web about this group or previous
gatherings?

~~~
rjurney
<http://www.opencoffeeclub.org/>

~~~
miles
Thank you, rjurney! BTW, what is up with all of the irrelevant pics and videos
in those sections of the website? For example, most of the videos seem to be
about repenting (?!) and MLM...

~~~
rjurney
Thats what Ning does to your site, I think.

~~~
miles
Thanks for the heads up... you'd think that a tech-savvy group would avoid
hosting their pages on a service which splashes MLM and repenting videos all
over their site...

------
ajju
I'll be there.

~~~
quantumhobbit
Me too.

But let's not turn this discussion into an endless sequence of "me too"s.

Maybe, keep it as replies to the above post.

~~~
quizbiz
Note to others: Just up vote if you will attend too.

------
skyfaller
I'll be in town to work on my Shotput Ventures startup, I'll see if I can make
it ^_^

~~~
rjurney
FYI Angel Lounge is that very evening, so there might be more money than usual
in the room. Just sayin... ;)

~~~
rjurney
Sorry, to correct myself Capital Lounge, not Angel Lounge, is that night.

